# Small Lake walleyes



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm now living on a 150 acre lake and walleyes have been stocked every year. There are practically no weeds, but there are some sunken pine trees. I'm still learining how to fish this lake and any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

That sounds like prime water for the old jig and minnow/leech/crawler. Maybe even a slip bobber rig? Try to find a drop near a flat and give it hell.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

wader said:


> That sounds like prime water for the old jig and minnow/leech/crawler. Maybe even a slip bobber rig? Try to find a drop near a flat and give it hell.


That's good advice. I was once taken fishing for saugeyes when I was doing a story on them and the guy guiding me used a slip sinker with a floating jig about 18" behind the sinker. He baited with a leech and we caught fish. It would probably work well with a minnow too.


----------



## downtime8763 (Jun 22, 2008)

Try a red/orange jig tiped with minnow or a silver/blue spoon tiped with a leech. These work for me at cj brown and Norris lake in Tenesee.


----------

